# Topics > Robotics > Care robotics >  Lio, care robot, F&P Robotics AG, Glattbrugg, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - F&P Robotics AG

Home page - fp-robotics.com/care-lio

Playlist "Lio"

----------


## Airicist

Assistive care robot Lio in action

Nov 15, 2019




> F&P Robotics is a leading provider of care robotic solutions with the robot Lio at its heart. Lio is a friendly mobile robot with a functional arm who supports people actively. He is used in a variety of places – nursing and geriatric institutions, rehabilitation centers or at home. Lio is able to communicate with people, entertain them and support professionals in their daily tasks. State-of-the-art technologies are used in such a way that Lio is helpful as well as liked and accepted by people. He is easy to use and can be connected to various other devices.

----------


## Airicist

F&P Robotics assistive care robot Lio

Nov 25, 2019




> Lio is a friendly mobile robot with a functional arm who supports people actively. He is used in a variety of places – nursing and geriatric institutions, rehabilitation centers or at home. Lio is able to communicate with people, entertain them and support professionals in their daily tasks. State-of-the-art technologies are used in such a way that Lio is helpful as well as liked and accepted by people. He is easy to use and can be connected to various other devices.

----------


## Airicist

Lio - the door opening

Jan 29, 2020




> Lio - the professional personal robot opens the door.

----------


## Airicist

IEEE RA-L & IROS 2020: Lio - Personal Robot Assistant for Human-Robot Interaction | F&P Robotics

Jul 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Lio - the versatile robot

Aug 12, 2020

----------

